# Compliments from using Trim-Tex



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I have done drywall for a long time now and I never had anyone say Wow we are "extremely Happy" over and over. The home owners always have something nice to say after seeing my trim-tex jobs!
Trim-Tex makes a good job great and puts a little fun in your work!
so thanks Trim-Tex :jester:
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/change-over-trim-tex-4552/


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Very HAPPY customers bring more work with higher pay. Personally enjoying your job and being complimented more pays dividends to self happiness. Job well done ICE Man! :yes:

Joe


----------

